# Has Anybody Tried This?



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, I just had my basement finished, and as part of the process, they filled in the seams in the concrete floor with floor leveler, so that the carpet wouldn't dip into the cracks. The stuff they used has the consistency of tomato soup, and has a very fine texture to it. It got me thinking about the possibilities of using it as a casting material for walls and such. Has anyone experimented with this stuff before? 

Later,


K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have played with it, but as far as use, I have used it for its intended purpose.....floor leveling. 

The problem I found is (at least the version I had from Quikcrete) was it was VERY brittle. Does not like any kind of sheer force at all. Not sure of its durability in wet applications either. But this was more thin slop, not anything actually cast, and no wire/rebar or the like. Suggestion? Buy a small tub and play with it. 

BTW, thanks for the info on the use of the Hardi-Backer in Dec's Garden Railways. I have a bunch of Piko platoform sections that I was wondering how to keep together. I thought of using the backer board, but was worried about outside use. 

Now to find someone that still sells it, no dice at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had Hardibacker bases and my factory (all hardibacker) outdoors for over 2 years now with no problems but its all the newer type (usually a grid on one side and textured on the other). I had some old stuff (completely smooth on one side) I was using for a base and sidewalk and it fell apart after a year. 
I'm surprised neither HD or Lowe's has it in their tile aisles as both carry it in this area. I guess wonderboard or durock is favored in some areas. I would try local tile stores. I'm sure some would have it. 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

It does not surprise me that leveling compound would have little structural strength. Its meant to run thin to level out the low spots. Anything in it to give it strength would be antagonistic to that purpose. 

-Brian


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin; did you see the bag? Did you get a name? There thousands of these kinds of products out there. I would be concerned what it is. Some of these are mostly latex and gypsum or fly ash. If you get any moisture up through the slab, it could eventually crumble. This is similar to the types of products that I had issues with in casting Jigstones. If it is possible to get the name, you will be able to get some info from the MSDS sheet. 

On the other hand there are numerous products which are good products for the purpose intended. If it is a good polymer modified cement, it should work well. BUT as for casting, these products have such high bond strength you may never get it to release.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 12/27/2008 11:47 PM
I have had Hardibacker bases and my factory (all hardibacker) outdoors for over 2 years now with no problems but its all the newer type (usually a grid on one side and textured on the other). I had some old stuff (completely smooth on one side) I was using for a base and sidewalk and it fell apart after a year. 
I'm surprised neither HD or Lowe's has it in their tile aisles as both carry it in this area. I guess wonderboard or durock is favored in some areas. I would try local tile stores. I'm sure some would have it. 

-Brian


I still have a backup plan, a friend has a large cashe of Johns Manville Transite!!!!!


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I used some asphalt crack sealer to pave streets in HO and I found that it shrinks quite a bit as it dries. It was OK in thin sections but more shrinkage when thicker. You might find the same problem with the stuff you are talking about. I agree with the previous suggestion, try it and see how it goes.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Both Lowes and HD here still carry the what is called backer board a cement base material. Have had it out doors for over two years using for streets and such. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tried another nearly customer free HD and found the Hardie Backer. I have some 1/4" thick half-sheet now, enough to do a lifetime of platforms.


----------

